# Qualcosa si sta per rompere?

## Giepi

Salve gente,

sfioro la disperazione: credo che qualcosa nel mio pc non stia perfettamente apposto!

Mi spiego,

sorvolando sui problemi di windows, che ne ha sempre, concentrandomi su quello che ho visto negli ultimi due giorni, evitando le tonnellate di errori simili visti in questi mesi.

Innanzitutto preciso che non ho un upgrade di sistema per questo motivo da mesi.

Ieri ho riprovato dando un emerge -uD world ma, come sempre quando cerca di emergere qualcosa di megalitico, ieri mattina mi sono trovato con questa schermata:

```
/unix -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux

-I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman

-I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv

-I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix

-I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486

-I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32

-I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64

-I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf

-I../sysdeps/generic -nostdinc -isystem

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/include -isystem

//usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h  -DPIC

//-DSHARED -DNOT_IN_libc=1 -DIS_IN_libnss_files=1    -o

///var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/nss/files-spwd.os

//-MD -MP

-MF

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/nss/files-spwd.os.dt

-MT

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/nss/files-spwd.os

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[2]: ***

[/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/nss/files-rpc.os]

Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory

`/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5-r1/work/glibc-2.3.5/nss'

make[1]: *** [nss/others] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5-r1/work/glibc-2.3.5'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r1 failed.

!!! Function toolchain-glibc_src_compile, Line 226, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status

message.
```

Nel chan su azzurra mi han consigliato di eseguire memtest86, che ho quindi emerso e, configurato grub, ho riavviato per usarlo.

Per motivi che non sto qui a spiegare (non pensavo ci mettesse tanto e nel frattempo sono uscito) ho abbandonato il pc tutta la notte a se stesso.

Stamattina sono passato a vedere i risultati del test ma...

SI ERA TUTTO PIANTATO A UN ORA E MEZZA DI LAVORO (Walltime: 1:36:16 o giù di lì), pergiunta senza Alcun errore (Error: 0)!

A questo punto non so più cosa pensare!

Aiuto!

----------

## Apetrini

Vedo che sei orientato su problemi hardware....

allora... devi rieseguire il memtest... io uso questo http://www.memtest.org/ con le iso.

al massimo usa un cdlive di gentoo che tra i kernel ha memtest....

poi non so che altro puo essere... non penso sia la cpu, perche piu che darti errori in compilazione si bloccherebbe tutto il sistema.

Forse non è un problema hardware...

Quindi devi dirci che computer hai, e postarci un "emerge info"...

se puoi postaci anche l'errore che ti ha data, non mi pare che ci sia tutto l'errore in quello che hai postato...poi c'è scritto 

```
(no error message)
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

c'è un ottimo howto e più thread che riguardano la morte dei dischi rigidi e l'uso degli smartmontools : visto che stai cercando, cerchiamo a tutto tondo  :Wink: 

----------

## Giepi

Allora,

eseguito memtest86+ e... freezato come al solito, segnalando 0 errori, stavolta dopo una mezzoretta, all' 80%. Era giunto all' 8° test se non sbaglio.

Per quanto riguarda gli smartmontools, o come diamine si scriveva, ho GIÀ seguito i test in precedenza, usando un how-to di gentoo wiki. Non è stato rilevato alcun problema, ma più di un sistemista ha sollevato dubbi sull' utilità di smart (a dire la verità è degenerato in un flame su it.comp.os.linux.sys, ma lasciamo stare   :Laughing:  ).

Ecco che mi dice emerge info:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # emerge info
> 
> Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## redview

ti dico la mia:

ho un portatile p4 che scalda veramente un sacco. da win quando ad esempio uso matlab e faccio calcoli pesanti e si scalda troppo, si spegne. da linux no perchè non ho caricato alcuni moduli (lo so che è sbagliato ma se no è inutilizzabile).

ho anch'io provato ad usare memtest e dopo un pò mi si è spento senza errori: si è scaldato troppo e quindi si è spento automaticamente seguendo una corretta e normale procedura di sicurezza.

magari è successo anche a te..

bye

----------

## GiRa

Molto probabilmente è la RAM.

----------

## Giepi

Da me NON si spegne, da me SI BLOCCA memtest...

La colpa della ram? come lo capisco? e soprattutto: devo cambiare tutti e due i blocchi?

Non ho la ddr, il mio pc ha quasi 5 anni, come faccio a sapere di che tipo è, e soprattutto, quanto costa sostituirla?

----------

## Apetrini

Prova a fare cosi... se fosse la ram è una probabilità alquanto scarsa che entrambi i moduli siano rotti, quindi togline via uno a caso , riesegui il test(della ram) e poi rimettilo togliendo l'altro e di nuovo riesegui il test. Cosi capisci qual'è la ram difettosa,e soprattutto capisci se è veramente la ram. Se in tutti i casi si blocca, bè forse allora non è la ram perche mi sembra strano che entrambi i moduli siano rotti...

----------

## Giepi

chiamato chi ha maneggevolezza con l'aprire un pc (aka amico dell' ITI, noi poveri linguistici non abbiamo pratica hw) per far domattina i memtest a un blocco alla volta...

a questo punto SPERO che mi si blocchi col blocco piccolo di ram... almeno non è buttare un Pentium3 con mobo, o un hd da 19 gb con dentro di tutto!

----------

## Apetrini

Stai calmo e non buttare via nulla. La fretta in questi casi fa piu danni di una bomba. Vedrai che troveremo la soluzione al tuo problema...

----------

## Giepi

Aggiornamenti!

Eseguito Memtest+ emerso con portage col primo blocco di ram (128mb, il più vecchio)

BLOCCATO MEMTEST DOPO UN QUARTO D'ORA (il + di Memtest86+ continua però a lampeggiare), non risponde a nessun input di tastiera e soprattutto il Walltime non scorre... 0 errori comunque

Eseguito col secondo blocco (256mb, il più nuovo, avrà un 3 annetti), si blocca dopo un ora e mezza SEGNALANDO BLOCCHI DANNEGGIATI (almeno non sono così quelle scritte che compaiono con lo sfondo rosso?)...

a questo punto provato con un blocco di 256 di un mio amico e... anche lui puntualmente si pianta senza errori...

a sto punto non so che diamine pensare... provo a emergere di nuovo quei pacchetti col mio blocco di 128mb che non segnala errori? Compro un nuovo blocco di ram? (sob, 42 euro)

----------

## neryo

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eseguito Memtest+ emerso con portage col primo blocco di ram (128mb, il più vecchio)
> 
> BLOCCATO MEMTEST DOPO UN QUARTO D'ORA (il + di Memtest86+ continua però a lampeggiare), non risponde a nessun input di tastiera e soprattutto il Walltime non scorre... 0 errori comunque

 

15 min per un memtest sono veramente pochissimi... dovresti farlo per qualche ora...

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a sto punto non so che diamine pensare... provo a emergere di nuovo quei pacchetti col mio blocco di 128mb che non segnala errori? Compro un nuovo blocco di ram? (sob, 42 euro)

 

prova ad riemergiare solo con il blocco sano.. e se non da problemi comprati un altro modulo

----------

## frenkyo

Dacci qualche informazione in piu' sulla tua ram : tipo e timings.

Non penso tu l'abbia spinta, altrimenti sapresti che dei timings troppo aggressivi possono rendere instabile il sistema.

Ah, a quanto sta pure la temperatura nel PC ? 

Anche questa puo' portare problemi se il case e' poco areato, ci sta molta polvere dentro o quant'alro non permette un buon ricircolo.

Se il memtest fallisce, non vedo perche' cercare imputati nel disco rigido o in qualche altro componente :\

----------

## Giepi

non l'ho bloccato io il memtest... si pianta lui puntualmente...

Cmq sto riemergendo quel pacchetto col blocco di ram del mio amico: se funzia, ho trovato il colpevole...

della mia ram so solo che c'è scritto PC133 ed è antecedente alla tecnologia DDR...

non l'ho modificata nè overcloccata in alcun modo

----------

## Apetrini

La PC133 è ormai fuori produzione, se la cerchi in qualche negozio molto probabilmente(almenoche tu non abbia fortuna) la troverai a costi alti, piu alti delle ultime ram. Ti conviene cercare un negozio di usato o provare a vedere in internet, magari su ebay...

----------

## Yoghi

Ma le DDR nn vanno bene sui vecchi pc? dovrebbe essere sempre DIMM .... o sbaglio?   :Question: 

----------

## Giepi

Trovato un negozietto dal caratterisco nome kitsch-scimmiottante slang (Pix.l -__-) che vende un blocco da 256Mb a 42¤.

Considerando che

a) sono in un paese siculo

b) non voglio andare all'estero a ravanare (aka Palermo)

c) mi serve qualcosa che sostituisca qualcosa che è rotto... e quindi vorrei evitare di comprare qualcosa che è rotto

penso che NON comprerò roba di seconda mano...

Il prezzo mi pare un furto ma è l'unico

----------

## Apetrini

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> Ma le DDR nn vanno bene sui vecchi pc? dovrebbe essere sempre DIMM .... o sbaglio?  

 

Se hai una scheda madre che supporta le ddr a 200mhz e gli monti una ddr a 333 quest'ultima andrà a 200mhz ma sarà accettata dal pc.

Le differenze tra sdram e ddr sono grossissime, poi il numero dei pin è diverso e non riusciresti mai a far entrare una ddr in uno slot per sdram(o viceversa)...

@Giepi: si mi sembra un furto anche a me,... prima di comprare il banco sei sicuro che sia la ram?

----------

## Giepi

Ha finito di compilare il gcc (quello che non compilava a inizio thread...) ora ora...

il Sistema lo vedo più reattivo mentre ultimamente mi sembrava un pò in ritardo...

Ora mi farò rimontare solo il mio blocco da 128 e RIemergerò il gcc...

dopodichè farò un update di distro (emerge -uD world), se domattina non trovo manco un problema provo se win si inchioda ancora (ma si sa, non fa testo   :Very Happy:  )...

Che dite? se tutto riesce compro?

----------

## Giepi

mmmh

mi si è piantato il mio k3b mettendogli per stress test una dir con circa 500 file per più di 2 giga... dite che è hw problem o bug?

K3b 0.11.23

----------

## randomaze

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> mi si è piantato il mio k3b mettendogli per stress test una dir con circa 500 file per più di 2 giga... dite che è hw problem o bug?

 

Mi sono perso. Ma adesso memtest cosa fa? Rileva errori o no?

Per sapere se é un bug ci vorrebbe qualcuno che fa la stessa cosa con le stesse tue versioni  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Giepi

ora memtest, con tutti e 3 i blocchi di ram provati (due miei sotto incriminazione, l'altro portato qua apposta) si BLOCCA a un tempo che varia dal quarto d'ora a un ora e mezza, il + continua a lampeggiare ma...

Col blocco da 256mb mio, rileva una catena di errori... e inoltre ho appena compilato il pacchetto che non compilava col blocco portato qua apposta

----------

## fctk

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/hardware-stability-p1.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/hardware-stability-p2.xml

----------

## Giepi

Sto facendo i test suggeriti (per ora quello della cpu con lo script del kernel) con il blocco di ram da 128 che non dava errori (ma si piantava cmq...)

Non ho capito se si ferma da solo a un certo punto o dopo 3-4 ore devo stopparlo io...

----------

## fctk

lo devi fermare te... infatti:

```
while [ "foo" = "foo" ]

do

...

done

```

----------

## Giepi

Fermato dopo 3 ore di compilamento no stop.

Dovrebbe essere ok.

Ora sto aggiornando tutto il sistema con sti 128mb di ram... sono più di 350 mb di aggiornamenti: se domattina trovo tutto compilato, vuol dire che sono apposto... e il pc è fuso  :Razz: 

----------

